# NAT Question (Azureus Client) [SOLVED]

## kompressor

Heres the deal,

I emerged azureus bit torrent client, and It says NAT error on port 6881. ( tried other ports, same result)

I am behind a router, I did add this machine to the port forwarding list. 

Could it be a setting in linux somewhere? I dont have this problem with my windows setup.

Any ideas are appreciated.

Rick S.Last edited by kompressor on Fri Dec 23, 2005 12:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## /dev/random

Are you running a firewall like iptables? You'd have to forward the port on your firewall as well.

----------

## kompressor

That is a good point. I do have iptables installed, but I' havent ever used it before. is there a way to see if iptables is enabled? or currently active

----------

## /dev/random

/etc/init.d/iptables status

----------

## kompressor

says stopped.

----------

## /dev/random

It is possible to have it running without the init script being start so also run iptables -L and post the output here.

----------

## dasilva

I am having the same problem with the NAT error when running Azureus Up till a few days ago it worked perfectly under user. Azureus does work find when i run it under root though. I dont have iptables and never had.

Azureus says the tracker status is "Scrape OK" and it sees that there are 55 seeds and 743 peers, but it hasn't connected to any of them. Tested it with another torrent and same situation except tracker status is "OK"

If anyone can help I would very grateful. Thanks in advance.

Here are my processes (Azureus turned off):

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1456   468 ?        S    06:20   0:00 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   06:20   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [khelper]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [kthread]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [kacpid]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [vesafb]

root        80  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root       118  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:00 [pdflush]

root       120  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [aio/0]

root       121  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [xfslogd/0]

root       122  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root       119  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:04 [kswapd0]

root       123  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:00 [xfsbufd]

root       199  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [kseriod]

root       693  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [khubd]

root      1116  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root      1347  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [ata/0]

root      2431  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:20   0:00 [kmirrord]

root      2645  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:20   0:02 [kjournald]

root      3551  0.0  0.0   1456   400 ?        S<s  06:20   0:00 udevd

root      5105  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   06:21   0:00 [kgameportd]

root      9127  0.0  0.1   1692   708 ?        Ss   06:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      9289  0.0  0.1   1704   656 ?        Ss   06:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      9502  0.0  0.1   2272   740 tty1     Ss   06:21   0:00 /bin/login --       

root      9507  0.0  0.1   2272   736 tty2     Ss   06:21   0:00 /bin/login --     

root      9508  0.0  0.0   1448   360 tty3     Ss+  06:21   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      9509  0.0  0.0   1444   360 tty4     Ss+  06:21   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      9510  0.0  0.0   1444   360 tty5     Ss+  06:21   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      9511  0.0  0.0   1444   360 tty6     Ss+  06:21   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

daniel    9532  0.0  0.2   2556  1088 tty1     S    06:28   0:00 -bash

root      9535  0.0  0.2   2292  1104 tty2     S+   06:28   0:00 -bash

daniel    9551  0.0  0.1   2356   892 tty1     S+   06:28   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startx

daniel    9564  0.0  0.1   2308   580 tty1     S+   06:28   0:00 xinit /home/daniel/.xinitrc -- -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

root      9565  1.3  8.7  64364 44988 ?        SL   06:28  13:27 X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

daniel    9572  0.0  0.1   2356   964 tty1     S    06:28   0:00 sh /home/daniel/.xinitrc

daniel    9573  0.0  0.6   5920  3380 tty1     S    06:28   0:45 fvwm2 -s

root      9613  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:34   0:01 [pdflush]

daniel   17964  0.0  0.4   4284  2508 tty1     S    15:47   0:03 aterm

daniel   17965  0.0  0.2   2556  1104 pts/2    Ss   15:47   0:00 -bash

root     17975  0.0  0.1   2160   696 pts/2    S    15:48   0:00 su

root     17978  0.0  0.2   2296  1296 pts/2    S+   15:48   0:00 bash

daniel   19886  0.0  0.1   3176   816 tty1     S    16:19   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.14/FvwmAnimate 7 4 none 0 8

daniel   19887  0.0  0.0   2524   500 tty1     S    16:19   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.14/FvwmEvent 9 4 none 0 8

daniel   19888  0.0  0.3   4864  1684 tty1     S    16:19   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.14/FvwmProxy 11 4 none 0 8

daniel   19889  0.1  0.4   5276  2324 tty1     S    16:19   0:30 /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.14/FvwmTaskBar 13 4 none 0 8

daniel   19891  0.0  0.3   5072  2020 tty1     S    16:19   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/2.5.14/FvwmButtons 15 4 none 0 8 -g 125x23+0-0 DeskPage

daniel   26004  0.0  0.2   2360  1184 tty1     S    17:32   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

daniel   26013  0.3  7.7 118812 39856 tty1     Sl   17:32   1:17 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

daniel   26019  0.0  0.4   3608  2232 tty1     S    17:32   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 10

daniel   27464  0.6  1.5  48456  7976 tty1     Sl   22:33   0:10 xmms

daniel    2710  0.0  0.5   4516  2948 tty1     S    22:43   0:00 aterm

daniel    2711  0.0  0.2   2556  1376 pts/0    Ss   22:43   0:00 -bash

root      2713  0.0  0.1   2160  1008 pts/0    S    22:43   0:00 su

root      2716  0.0  0.2   2300  1412 pts/0    S    22:43   0:00 bash

root      4841  0.0  0.1   2436   856 pts/0    R+   23:01   0:00 ps aux

```

and here are the contents of /etc/init.d, if they matter

```

root@navi daniel # ls -1 /etc/init.d/

alsasound

apmd

bootmisc

bootsplash

bttrack

checkfs

checkroot

clock

coldplug

consolefont

crypto-loop

dbus

depscan.sh

domainname

esound

famd

functions.sh

gkrellmd

gpm

halt.sh

hdparm

hibernate-cleanup

hostname

hotplug

keymaps

local

localmount

modules

net.eth0

net.lo

netmount

nscd

numlock

portmap

reboot.sh

rmnologin

rsyncd

runscript.sh

shutdown.sh

spamd

sshd

svnserve

syslog-ng

urandom

vixie-cron

xdm

xfs

```

----------

## /dev/random

Do you guys use the Azureus ebuild? I have it installed in my home folder using the gtk tarball from azureus.sf.net perhaps that would make a difference.

----------

## kompressor

# iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

I did use the ebuild.

----------

## matador

I got the same error and I am using the ebuild with tor and privoxy as stated on: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269815.html

I am behind a NAT router that forwards the tor, privoxy and azureus ports (8118, 9050, 6118). I still get the NAT errors...

----------

## kompressor

I fixed my NAT issue. 

I learned that I was misconfiguring my router.

I had the same ports forwarded to different machines.

so I just pointed a different range to the other machine, and told azureus to use one of those. and it went green.

changing post to solved.

----------

## matador

I spoke to D-link, since I have a DI-604, and they finally said, after 7 calls, that the router can't handle that work load of azureus. Azureus is based on java and sucks the power of the system and the router. This guy recomended the bittorrent clone ABC that only uses one port and less resources. 

I guess I'm outta luck when it comes to router and Azureus. Perhaps I should build a router of my own... only it would eat much more electricity. Tuff one.

----------

## Monkeh

 *matador wrote:*   

> I spoke to D-link, since I have a DI-604, and they finally said, after 7 calls, that the router can't handle that work load of azureus. Azureus is based on java and sucks the power of the system and the router. This guy recomended the bittorrent clone ABC that only uses one port and less resources. 

 

Excuse my language, but bullshit. The 604 is virtually identical to the 504, which I have. D-Link do make crap routers, but they're not crap enough to not work with azureus. I've gone flat out both ways (up and down) on a 2mbit DSL connection with azureus on this router. Azureus only uses one port. Most BT clients use a range of ports, but Azureus does not.

----------

## matador

I'm aware of the advantages of using one port, ABC does the same. 

I haven't looked in to what goes wrong with the router since it crashes as soon as I start Azureus resulting in total loss of the logg. I worked with the D-Link tech support, switching ports etc., and they finally asked me to send in the router. D-Link kept that one, stating that they couldn't repair it (...!), and send me a new one to try. Same thing with the new D-Link router so they got a new explanation: Azureus demands too much from the D-Link router resulting in a crash. 

So here I am with a D-Link router that crashes and no support available except the recomendation of using ABC.

----------

## lmcogs

Hi all

I have a safecom 54108 wireless router and there's something crashing it and I have a suspicion that it's azureus.  It has crashed twice within the last 3 days, the first day I was using azureus-2.3.0.6-r1 with a few downloads on the go.  I could not get communication with the router until I turned it off and restarted net.eth0.  The next time I was trying btdownloadcurses.py in a gnu screen environment following this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-219742-highlight-azureus+stops.html  which went quite well  but then I opened azureus and restarted 2 downloads there as well and a few hours later the router crashed again.

I am now trying btdownloadcurses.py in a screen environment again and we will see if this does ok.  I am afraid I know very little about the router settings and am afraid to touch these.

lmcogs

----------

## matador

lmcogs

Late reply but I think Azureus could cause the problem (due to the D-Link respons). According to the D-Link tech support, it could also be that the throughput, using bittorrent clients, is too large for your router. My problem came back, somewhat less, with bittorrent instead of azureus. 

Check the throughput and call the tech support and see what they say. 

I don't think my solution will work for wireless. I just took an old pc, put smoothwall on it and used the D-Link as a switch by not plugging in the WAN cable to the WAN port. Instead I plugged it on the LAN side and disabled the dhcp server. Also smoothie is transparrent on all tests I've done, something I couldn't achieve with the D-Link router!

----------

